# OTTB Possible Buy! :) Critique ASAP, please!



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

She's a 3 y/o, unraced, ottb mare. She's 15.3hh. She was too slow to for them to race her. I'm looking for a hunter / jumper project horse. I want your opinions. I'm going to look at her and see how she looks in person tomorrow morning. And what would you pay for her? (I know what they're asking, but I want to see what you guys think she's worth just as an ottb. I'll tell you what they're asking after I get a few replies.)

These are the pictures on her ad:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Her shoulder seems a little bit steep to me but that is all that really stands out about her conformation to me. Her legs seem nice and straight (and looong LOL) but I am wondering about the bump on her right hind cannon. The angle of the pictures makes her neck look short, but I don't think it really is. She is a nice looking girl.

I have no guess on price though. Depending on her level of training, I probably wouldn't pay more than $1200. But that may just be my western eye looking at her.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

She's got a short neck and looks quite front-end heavy to me. I also don't really like the look of her back legs, couldn't really tell you why, but I don't like them. I probably wouldn't spend more than $1000 on her. And that bump on her cannon...don't like it.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

The ad and the woman said she was sound, so we'll see tomorrow. So I'm hoping it's just a blemish now and it's not a problem spot. I'll be sure to pay particular attention to that spot when I'm feeling her down and checking her legs.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

BUMP.

And for the record, they only want $500 for her, which I don't think is bad.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Just make sure you get a full vet exam, would be my advice.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeahh, that was the plan. I just want other people's opinions, too. 

Anyone else?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think shes cute. She sure looks like a young three though. I dont know enough about hunters to know what you are looking for but she looks to be a nice enough hacking horse. Does she have any saddle training? Has she been started? For 500, she might be worth picking up


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That is a good price, especially for unraced. They will get cheaper in the fall, as you probably know, as the tracks close for the winter......ALWAYS a vet, even tho a $500 horse, just bc it is ottb.....imo. 
Good luck!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh i like her


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

If she is nice under saddle, i.e. calm and responsive I think she could be worth $500. The bump on her leg is concerning, are you sure that isn't the reason she was raced? I would tread carefully!


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

sarahver said:


> If she is nice under saddle, i.e. calm and responsive I think she could be worth $500. The bump on her leg is concerning, are you sure that isn't the reason she was raced? * I would tread carefully!*



Agreed.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

She has a cute face! Love those long legs!

I would be interested to see how she moves under saddle, how much "training" they did with her, what the vet says (shoot for only $500 it is SO worth the complete vet exam) and how her manners/personality/willingness to work are... keep us posted!


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

I like her! I think the way she's turning her head on the pics makes her neck look shorter than it actually is . She looks to have the build of a jumper. I knew an National A+grade jumper with a very similar build (though it all depends on her as well) so I think conformation wise she's fine!

Sometiems its a lot better to buy horses that -were- too slow for the racetrack. Normally this is because they have non panicky temperaments and aren't driven by the massive excitement and hyperness that others have. My own OTTB only did 6 races and never placed. Two weeks ago a horse bucked infront of us in the lesson and went crazy - he's only 3 and a half, but he didn't bat an eye. 

As she's 3 she'll reach about 16.2 or 16.3 once she's fully matured, hence her legs looking so long and dangly as she's still having to grow into them

I think she's very nice. What is she like?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I ended up not getting her. She was REALLY pretty though. The pictures did her no justice. I only turned her down because there was another family that was going to take her that day if I didn't want her. So, knowing how race farms work, I knew it would have gotten her out faster if I just let the other family take her. She was REALLY pretty though. That bump on her right hind was an old bone chip, but one of the top surgeons (I don't remember the name she gave me, and I'm not from around there) in Ohio did the surgery and she was totally sound and the vet/surgeon they had at the time said it was going to cause her no issues in the future. I'm bummed I didn't end up taking her, but the woman showed me another cute filly, basically same build and color, but bleached out from being turned out since April. And she had a different shaped star. So, I'm deciding if I'm interested in her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

gotxhorses said:


> She's a 3 y/o, unraced, ottb mare.


If she's unraced, then she's not an OTTB. OTTB means a race horse who, for whatever reason, is_ no longer_ racing.

I dislike that term and always have. I have a ex-racehorse. I refuse to call him an OTTB, because he hasn't raced in almost a year. He's a TB, nothing more.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> If she's unraced, then she's not an OTTB. OTTB means a race horse who, for whatever reason, is_ no longer_ racing.
> 
> I dislike that term and always have. I have a ex-racehorse. I refuse to call him an OTTB, because he hasn't raced in almost a year. He's a TB, nothing more.


I do TB hunters with my OTTB and I've seen them separate non-raced and raced. My guys been off for 4 years, but he always kind of kept the racing spirit.


And, as to not to hijack the board, can we have more info on the other horse, pictures maybe (I actually liked the first one a lot)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd love to see the other horse too!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

The woman is supposed to send them to me today, hopefully. I'll post them as soon as I get them!


----------



## muchuanlin (Jul 30, 2010)

Really a good horse,


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh i want to see the other one too!


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, lol i want to see the other one also! how old?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

The other mare is also 3. She's cute. She's already been let down. She's 15.2 or 15.3, but she's obviously still got some growing left. I'm waiting for a reply from the girl. So, hopefully I'll have some pictures soon!


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if you were planning to jump right away. I always thought three was a little young to start jumping them...

Tell me if I'm wrong, but I don't plan to jump my three year old until he is at least four and a half.

Edit: Post comes from LoveMyDrummerBoy. Forgot I was on my friend's account


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope. Not planning on jumping for a while.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Well if the other horse is like the first, go for it. Just get the vet check. Also, I am happy to hear you are waiting to jump her. She will be a better jumper for the extra time. Especially, as a OTTB, she has probably had a lot of stress already. With patience I'm sure she will be great. Good luck!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the other mare. She's been out 24/7 in the sun since April, so she's super bleached. And the only major fault that stuck out to me when I saw her was the divot on her neck. Which was from an accident as a tiny foal. It doesn't bother her, so now it's just a beauty mark.  What do you guys think? I think she has a cute face.

The pictures aren't great because they're just cell phone pictures, not sale pictures. Here yah go...


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

Shes a cutie


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Very cute.. hard to really see much about her though with the pictures (as you already know).

What training has she had? I know you said that she has already been "let down". Also do you know when she was actually born? Even though it is Aug. if she was born in spring then she just turned 3 (despite JC standards)... so keep that in mind when you ride her or ask things of her 

Best of luck and tell us what you decide and how she is when you ride/see her!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I like her; and think she's a decent hunter/jumper prospect. 

I'm going to assume some of her gangliness and lack of muscling is due to age and fitness. As she matures, I would hope she would fill in over her top line and develop some gaskin muscling. 

I find the bump on the cannon very worrisome as well. Check and see if there are pin fire marks on it. 

Also, get more details about her training - did she actually *go* to the track, or did they decide to not to continue with her training at home or on the training track? If she went to the track, did she get her gate card or tatoo? 

How long has she been out of work? She doesn't look like she's currently in race work.

Edit: sorry, I hadn't read the other two pages of this thread, and where you said she had already been let down. I'd still want to know how far she got in race training before they quit with her.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm.... not thrilled because of the bump and in one pic he is down hill and then one is more up hill so im not so sure about that... She is very gangly but she is a 3 year old Tb! she will grow out of most of the stuff. The things that most worry me are the bumps and pastern angles.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you guys looking at the second set of pictures? I'm looking at a new mare. And I don't see a bump on her cannon bone. Haha. Since you guys are still mentioning it in your posts.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

They are looking at the first horse. I think both are very stunning horses. Just be sure to get a vet check on her if you decide to get her.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm looking for critiques on the second mare now. So hopefully people will start critiquing her. And thanks. I think she's cute. And for only 500... I think it's worth getting her vetted.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

It is so hard to tell anything from the photo's of the second horse. When I look at OTTB's, my main concern is their legs and joints, neither of which can be seen in the pictures. I will say she has a kind eye and looks as though she would have a nice temperament which counts for a lot in my books. She also seems to be in good health, another bonus.

Guess you will just have to go and check her out, see what her legs look like and see how she rides! The old injury on her neck shouldn't bother her, it is purely aesthetics. If she has clean straight legs and is reasonably sane, she would be worth the $500.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I've already seen her. She was at the same barn as the first mare. I really liked her. I think she just needs a little TLC and some work.

So I wanted to know what you guys thought.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You'd need to post better photos for an opinion, sorry.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

She has HUNTER written all over her!


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

First mare - She seems cute - no rear end is just cause she's a baby (I think), I do NOT like that bump (unless it was temporary and is gone now).

If you decide to buy her pull blood the day you buy her in case they drug her so she appears "sound".

$500 is a good price if she does W/T/C under saddle.
Second mare (PAGE 3) - looks OK - hard to tell with those pictures.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

She looks great for the price. Get a vet check, but she has hunter potential IMO. The pics aren't good conformation shots, but she looks like she could fit in at a hunter show. Train her nice and slow, and have fun!


----------

